# Tank mates for African peacocks



## crisangelism (Sep 19, 2015)

So i have 3 Africans peacocks no bigger then about 1.5 inches.Don't judge or complain but i have them in my 10 gallon currently with my few tetras and guppy's.So i just got my bigger tank at about 30 some gallons or more not sure. but anyway i am wanting to add more then just them 3 in the bigger tank. their still young and i wanted to add whatever i was gonna put in with them while their still small so maybe they wont pick on any of the fish i add. so i was wondering what kind of eels or cats i could possible add if any, and what other kind of fish could i add with them that are unique .

I Have did a lot of of research and every-time i find something someone else seems to say you can't. so im hoping by posting here others with the same fish or same classified fish will answer with what their outcomes have had with adding different species .

On yahoo answers someone said the catfish they have been able to add successful , but i am not trusting just one persons answer. Like i said i am leaning more towards eel and a catfish but if those are not compatible , then what other fish are?Even was thinking maybe the red tailed shark?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The first thing to do is to figure out what type of peacocks you have. You can post pictures here, and there are instructions in the Unidentified section to help you out, if you are unsure.

Second what are the dimensions of your aquarium? Really depending on the type of fish you have, a 30 gallon really isn't big enough most of the time. Having said that, most often people will stock enough cichlids (peacocks included) in a tank to spread the aggression that they have around. Three isn't enough. Typically you would want to see at least 5-6.. and again if your fish grow to 5-6"... is the tank going to suffice? Maybe.

I wouldn't put an eel in... as it likely won't compete well for food, so you'd have to hand feed it.

A number of catfish can do well with peacocks.. but many grow too big for a 30 gallon as well. The best catfish are either bristlenose plecos, and Synodontis petricola (lucipinnis).


----------



## crisangelism (Sep 19, 2015)

I am almost sure their the African peacocks. I looked at the babies and everything . as far as the tank it Is a 40 gallon . and the catfish I didn't see where any of my location stores carried them . so what about the shark ? Too aggressive to get a small one about their size and add too ? .I need figure out before this afternoone as I wanna go ahead and pick up another fish or so .


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You need to know the species of peacock to determine if they will be suitable for a 30G tank. Also the dimensions of the tank, especially the length. There are some peacocks that need a 48" long tank minimum.

No sense buying more fish if you will end up having to return them. A quick Google (choose a reputable website that does not sell fish) says that you need a 55G for a red tailed shark.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

1. Dimensions are the measurements of the tank. L x w x h... Those are more important than anything else.

2. There are MANY species of "peacocks", some might work in your tank, others no chance.... we need to identify WHICH peacocks you have.

3. There are MANY types of sharks. Some grow to about 4" some to about 28"... what type of sharks? Regardless, they add nothing of value to a cichlid tank.


----------



## crisangelism (Sep 19, 2015)

http://imgur.com/FceFSO2

 here is what mine looks like .


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is pretty hard to tell what you do have exactly based upon fish that have no colour.


----------



## RoyalFish (Sep 23, 2015)

crisangelism said:


> http://m.imgur.com/FceFSO2 here is what mine looks like .


I could be wrong but could it be the Aulonocara Firefish - Aulonocara Sp. Dragons Blood


----------

